# Giant floating pliers



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technolo...ng-pliers-above-the-sky-of-West-Bromwich.html


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

well, apparently science fiction writers were wrong in their description of alien space ships.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Could have been worse - could have been a gaint floating chainsaw.

This is actually a pretty cool looking picture - rather surreal and Pythonesque


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Yay my wish came tru....awwww no fair


----------

